# Silly Selah



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Selah happily munching on a tomato. Love her face!❤❤❤


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

she's very pretty


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwww


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like one happy girl!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's the epitome of enjoyment! she's beautiful!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Isn't it though? Her eyes are smiling! Thanks everyone!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very pretty girl. I believe she knows it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one happy goat! She's beautiful. I love her coloring.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very cute face. She is living that tomato.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> That is one happy goat! She's beautiful. I love her coloring.


Thanks!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Very pretty girl. I believe she knows it.


Thanks I think she does too. Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What's not to love? It's a great face!


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

Aww its so good to see her doing well, how is her little buck and Elvis doing


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Selah happily munching on a tomato. Love her face!❤❤❤


I love the look on her face. Its like 
"whatever". Beautiful girl. Love her.name, how do you pronounce it?


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cayennepepper said:


> Aww its so good to see her doing well, how is her little buck and Elvis doing


They are all doing amazing! She's a spoiled girl and so are the boys. They're certainly loved, and are wonderfully affectionate in return.

How is Lulu doing??


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

apples said:


> I love the look on her face. Its like "whatever". Beautiful girl. Love her.name, how do you pronounce it?


She's got oodles of personality! It is pronounced Say-la.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oops sorry for the nonsense after my replies, I used emoji and it turned it into total weirdness. Lol


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful name for a beautiful girl. Thanks


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

Lu is doing great thanks for asking


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> She's got oodles of personality! It is pronounced Say-la. dde0a


I have a little ND named Selah!! Is hers from the bible too?!!?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ha ha pretty goat.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

MollyLue9 said:


> I have a little ND named Selah!! Is hers from the bible too?!!?


Sorry I just saw this! She was already named when we got her. I had never heard the name before, but love it!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That funny! An, "aah, that's SO good" look! A tomato?? Didn't know that goats(or at least, some) like them.

One of my does LOVES apples... When I give her one, she wags, (yes wags!) her tail before taking it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww she is just adorable  I love her ! What a adorable face , lolol.
She is very pretty , love her coloring


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> That funny! An, "aah, that's SO good" look! A tomato?? Didn't know that goats(or at least, some) like them.
> 
> One of my does LOVES apples... When I give her one, she wags, (yes wags!) her tail before taking it!


Ohhh yes, my ladies love tomatoes. A goat wagging its tail?? That's too funny!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww she is just adorable  I love her ! What a adorable face , lolol.
> She is very pretty , love her coloring


Thank you!


----------

